
Covid-19: Why We Should All Wear Masks – There Is New Scientific Rationale - magoghm
https://medium.com/@Cancerwarrior/covid-19-why-we-should-all-wear-masks-there-is-new-scientific-rationale-280e08ceee71
======
kcmastrpc
The evidence out there strongly supports wearing masks, even if it's made out
of common household goods.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BoDwXwZXsDI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BoDwXwZXsDI)

------
chmaynard
Apparently the author, Dr. Sui Huang, is a molecular and cell biologist. It
seems unlikely that he is a credible source of advice in the fields of
epidemiology and public health policy. The fact that he decided to use Medium
to advance his theory makes me even more skeptical. Caveat emptor.

~~~
magoghm
You might be right. But on the other hand, how up-to-date is a typical
epidemiologist on molecular biology? Maybe a molecular and cell biologist has
better insights and intuition about the mechanisms a virus uses to enter a
cell.

